# Cool stuff that's happened recently



## GunnerJ (Oct 6, 2015)

Just a thread about any cool stuff that's happened to you lately/things you've done.
This weekend I shot a fox at 713 yards with a .223, I was pretty stoked


----------



## Bypass (Oct 6, 2015)

I took first place in a Special Olympics triathlon after I beat up the competition. I'm pretty stoked about that as well.


----------



## TH15 (Oct 6, 2015)

I had a cup of black coffee this morning. It was good.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 6, 2015)

J/K man. Great shot.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 6, 2015)

I did not get shot at work. I have a woman that loves me again, been a while. My cat is awesome. I ate bacon. I continue to wake up. I realize that hell is a place and even though I am in it, I can operate in it. I continue to have friends from this place. My mom is almost cancer free. 

M.


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2015)

Muppet said:


> I did not get shot at work. I have a woman that loves me again, been a while. My cat is awesome. I ate bacon. I continue to wake up. I realize that hell is a place and even though I am in it, I can operate in it. I continue to have friends from this place. My mom is almost cancer free.
> 
> M.



Jesus Christ....HTF do you expect any of us to follow THIS?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 6, 2015)

I like turtles


----------



## GunnerJ (Oct 6, 2015)

Muppet said:


> I did not get shot at work. I have a woman that loves me again, been a while. My cat is awesome. I ate bacon. I continue to wake up. I realize that hell is a place and even though I am in it, I can operate in it. I continue to have friends from this place. My mom is almost cancer free.
> 
> M.


I like you


----------



## Muppet (Oct 7, 2015)

Then there is this....

M.


----------



## JWoody (Oct 7, 2015)

I went on a cruise and ate a lot of ice cream.  Good times.


----------



## GunnerJ (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds like fun, this cup of coffee (known as the elixir of the gods in my household ) is pretty darn good after a sleepless night


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 7, 2015)

I got orders to a place that isn't Okinawa.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 7, 2015)

Scubadew said:


> I got orders to a place that isn't Okinawa.


It's a trap!


----------



## GunnerJ (Oct 7, 2015)

Undoubtedly


----------



## JWoody (Oct 7, 2015)

Scubadew said:


> I got orders to a place that isn't Okinawa.


 Also isn't Flordia..:wall:


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2015)

Drinking Mutu Batak Sumatra Coffee, from @poison ...  coffee does not get better than this...  And the dog is kinda behaving herself, Chessies are awesome, most of the time... Hating @Muppet for his awesome post above, but that's nothing new, I hate my brother muppet a lot of the time, just because...


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 7, 2015)

I saved 15% on my car insurance by switching to Geico!

(Note that I do not own a car)


----------



## Tbone (Oct 7, 2015)

Doing a bunch of painting and other renovating for my Grandparents which in turn allows me to spend time with them that I otherwise wouldn't have before I join the Army.


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2015)

I could tell you about all of the cool stuff, but I'll remain intentionally vague. This keeps me from uttering any clichés BUT allows me to remain cool and supersecret (note, supersecret MUST be said with a lisp). The implication is that I'm totally awesome and "in the know" without saying anything that would "blow my cover" which is also known as "fired as fuck when someone dimes me out."

So, some cool stuff happened. Stuff and things because of where I work. You know, "here" and everything because of this guy I know and he's "Tier 1."

"Cool shit and better than yours." That's what's happened to me.

Also, a shout out to @Muppet for invoking cancer and bacon in the same post. Sorry, Bro, but I'm cooler than you and you know why...I just can't say.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 7, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I could tell you about all of the cool stuff, but I'll remain intentionally vague. This keeps me from uttering any clichés BUT allows me to remain cool and supersecret (note, supersecret MUST be said with a lisp). The implication is that I'm totally awesome and "in the know" without saying anything that would "blow my cover" which is also known as "fired as fuck when someone dimes me out."
> 
> So, some cool stuff happened. Stuff and things because of where I work. You know, "here" and everything because of this guy I know and he's "Tier 1."
> 
> ...





Fucking A my brother...

M.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I could tell you about all of the cool stuff, but I'll remain intentionally vague. This keeps me from uttering any clichés BUT allows me to remain cool and supersecret (note, supersecret MUST be said with a lisp). The implication is that I'm totally awesome and "in the know" without saying anything that would "blow my cover" which is also known as "fired as fuck when someone dimes me out."
> 
> So, some cool stuff happened. Stuff and things because of where I work. You know, "here" and everything because of this guy I know and he's "Tier 1."
> 
> ...



No Monday references.... FAIL...  Free without Monday, is like, well, anything that would happen to ordinary non-AWP people.:wall:


----------



## GunnerJ (Oct 7, 2015)

Always a good thing when coach yells at you for hitting too hard in practice


----------



## Dame (Oct 8, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I could tell you about all of the cool stuff, but I'll remain intentionally vague. This keeps me from uttering any clichés BUT allows me to remain cool and supersecret (note, supersecret MUST be said with a lisp). The implication is that I'm totally awesome and "in the know" without saying anything that would "blow my cover" which is also known as "fired as fuck when someone dimes me out."
> 
> So, some cool stuff happened. Stuff and things because of where I work. You know, "here" and everything because of this guy I know and he's "Tier 1."
> 
> "Cool shit and better than yours." That's what's happened to me.



Translation:


----------

